

Google Shuts Kids Out of Email Accounts After Google+ Registration - uptown
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/print/2011/08/no-pottermore-for-you-google-shuts-kids-out-of-email-accounts/244248/

======
antidoh
"Mr. Page -- tear down this wall."

One more reason not to use Google for things you care about. It may be
relatively rare, but once you're locked out for any good, bogus or no reason,
you're screwed.

Google is within their rights to disallow any age. They're not required by law
to disallow under thirteens, they just don't want to deal with the legal
requirements for those people (and they are people). That's fine.

But Google has proven themselves time and again to be a deaf monolith.

Don't go near the monolith.

